# Flat Jon bow light options?



## Netmonster (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for bow light options for my 14' flat bottom Jon boat. I've thought about using led's and wanted to see if any of you guys have any photos of lights on a squared front of a flat Jon.

Thanks,

KC


----------



## Johnny (Mar 18, 2017)

Welcome Aboard !!

whatever lights you go with, ensure they are USCG compliant as to the alignment.








.


----------



## Netmonster (Mar 18, 2017)

Johnny said:


> Welcome Aboard !!
> 
> whatever lights you go with, ensure they are USCG compliant as to the alignment.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. Looking at the image you posted, it looks like I won't be able to use the standard types of incased leds they sell at BPS as they are straight and the front of the boat is squared. I may have to fabricate a bracket and mount a more traditional bow light or use a pole light and install a base.

KC


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 18, 2017)

I don't have a picture handy but I went with corner lights on mine - the post style bow lights weren't tall enough to show over the top of my trolling motor.


----------



## Netmonster (Mar 18, 2017)

onthewater102 said:


> I don't have a picture handy but I went with corner lights on mine - the post style bow lights weren't tall enough to show over the top of my trolling motor.



Are they the side mount lights that you have mounted to your corners?


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 18, 2017)

https://www.basspro.com/Attwood-Boat-Sidelights/product/9187/

These


----------



## Darryle (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## FormerParatrooper (Mar 18, 2017)

Johnny said:


> Welcome Aboard !!
> 
> whatever lights you go with, ensure they are USCG compliant as to the alignment.
> 
> ...



Where would the stern go on open boats with an outboard?


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 18, 2017)

You made need to make a plate for the rear corner between the transom and the side of the boat to give yourself somewhere to mount one. Otherwise get a clamp on stern light that attaches to the transom.


----------



## jbird68 (Mar 19, 2017)

I just put these on today. They were a Christmas gift. 














Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------



## wmk0002 (Mar 20, 2017)

LED strips work well if you can do it correctly but you really cant really easily mount them so they comply with regulations. 

I would stick with the basic removable ones that go into a 2 or 3 pin connector. Just get a really tall one so it clears the trolling motor. You can shim it up if you need to with some wood or sheet metal. Keep in mind it just needs to clear the trolling motor when it it folded up since you don't use the front navigation lights when anchored or trolling slowly.

This one seems like a good one considering the height and it being LED.
I would stick with the basic removable ones that go into a 2 or 3 pin connector.


----------

